

8 Upcoming Social Networks you Can't Miss - lolternet
http://www.technologeek.net/8-upcoming-social-networks-you-cant-miss/

======
lcasela
>there are almost no limits on content size: videos can run up to 4 hours and
20 minute

>videos can run up to 4 hours and 20 minute

------
lcasela
I can't miss them?

So, even if I wanted to I couldn't?

